# New Emotes?



## Whisboi (Dec 18, 2017)

I just discovered that the new snapshot mode introduced emotes! If you go into it and tap your character, it cycles through random emotes. And I found a couple that I know definitely aren't in New Leaf! I love the fact that they added emotes at all, let alone making my character look THIS cute


----------



## AngelBunny (Dec 18, 2017)

oh

my 

gosh!

and btw these are actually in achhd! so cool


----------



## Whisboi (Dec 18, 2017)

Bunny from tiger said:


> oh
> 
> my
> 
> ...



I didn't pick up HHD yet so I had no idea! That's awesome!


----------

